# 60s Lifco model 1000



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Well ...I did it again!

This showed up close to me. The previous owner bought the chasis without the cabinet , started to build one and never finished. The head is in perfect working condition just un unfinished cabinet. so for a very reasonable price I now have a new toy to play with !!! HNG^%$

Been wanting one of these 1000 model from lifco to really compare with the YBA1 from Traynor.

So far, just as heavy in weight if not heavier... 

The clean channel is great for bass, the hi gain , I tried with a telecaster and was to thin... humm...

Will obviously need to recap the thing since was advise that this amp never once got serviced in any way except to change the power cord to a 3 prong.

little work but what a nice new toy ! here a some quick pix from the previous owner.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks like a beast in waiting!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Tone Chaser said:


> Looks like a beast in waiting!


Hell yeah !!!

These transformers are huge !!!

The 1000 model clearly states Made in Canada! I dont recall the other models saying that, just Montreal co.

I ve read everywhere that this was a clone of the YBA-1 from Traynor to compete with them at the time.

When I have a chance, will write down all the numbers off the transformers to check were they came from. All smaller models from lifco, parts are from Japan and assembled in Montreal Canada but I wonder if these transformers are not from Canada ?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Oupppsss... The 630 model also sayz Made in Canada... my bad..


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

If it was to compete with Traynor they would have to be cheap - makes no sense to import expensive/heavy iron from Japan when we have Hammond making excellent stuff right here. They look like Hammonds too (but most transformers looked like that back in the day).

Another good score.... ya bastid. ;P


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Another good score.... ya bastid. ;P


HNG^%$HNG^%$HNG^%$


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

As a first time cab builder, the previous owner did a nice job!

Top comes off for easy servicing ! I loves this !!!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Bottoms does not but Saw this number on the tranny.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> As a first time cab builder, the previous owner did a nice job!
> 
> Top comes off for easy servicing ! I loves this !!!


Then it really is a Traynor clone


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Then it really is a Traynor clone


I never said that ! That is what I read on the net !!!

But then again, on the net, every amp is a clone of Marshall or Fender ! 

The way it looks, kinda has a Darth Vader look to it!  Guess its ready for the Clone Wars !!!


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> I never said that ! That is what I read on the net !!!
> 
> But then again, on the net, every amp is a clone of Marshall or Fender ! :O
> 
> The way it looks, kinda has a Darth Vader look to it!  Guess its ready for the Clone Wars !!!



The components are all the same as found in the early 70s YBAs -- right down to the old brown firecracker filter cap -- and the layout is very similar.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

PTWamps said:


> The components are all the same as found in the early 70s YBAs -- right down to the old brown firecracker filter cap -- and the layout is very similar.


Thanks ! 

I guess there is some truth on the net !

Traynor YBA-1 comes into the room and sz.... 1000, I am your father... %h(*&


----------



## redman (Oct 18, 2016)

very cool amp.fans are bit of overkill .good score


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I've always wondered if these were actually made by Traynor under contract (similar to what Garnet did with their stencil amps). As PTWamps was saying in his post, the component choices, construction techniques and layout are almost identical to the Bassmaster


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes they are a YBA clone (7027 version with choke?). The 630 was a YGM clone.
Check that the bias filter caps are appropriate voltage. There are some units out there that have a cap marked 16V where a minimum 100V cap should be.
They are probably mislabeled as they should explode with over voltage like that, but best to make it right if they are in your amp. They have 2 in parallel where C15 is shown, they should be one on each side of R28 like the schematic shows.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

jb welder said:


> Yes they are a YBA clone (7027 version with choke?).


Thanks for confirming this.



jb welder said:


> The 630 was a YGM clone.


Cool, I also have this head with its 2X12 cab.



jb welder said:


> Check that the bias filter caps are appropriate voltage. There are some units out there that have a cap marked 16V where a minimum 100V cap should be.
> They are probably mislabeled as they should explode with over voltage like that, but best to make it right if they are in your amp. They have 2 in parallel where C15 is shown, they should be one on each side of R28 like the schematic shows.


Hell !!! Great thanks for this info... will check it out this weekend!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Scottone said:


> I've always wondered if these were actually made by Traynor under contract (similar to what Garnet did with their stencil amps).


I m also starting to wonder about this.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

jb welder said:


> Check that the bias filter caps are appropriate voltage


I did a search on the net and found this schematic of the 1000


I verified eveything and I have the exact same thing. The caps you mentionned are both 250 V in mine just like on the schem.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Awesome RE the caps- you were due some good luck after the last one


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

That's good it has 250V bias caps, I assume they are 8uF?
I would suggest you move the negative end of C1 to the other side of R4 so it agrees with the YBA schematic (and filters bias better). See red arrow on attached pic.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

jb welder said:


> I assume they are 8uF?


Yep!



jb welder said:


> I would suggest you move the negative end of C1 to the other side of R4 so it agrees with the YBA schematic (and filters bias better). See red arrow on attached pic.


Thanks for the tip, its on the to do list...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I came across this little gem and went to get it.

Sellers Pic:


This baby is rough on the edges but completely stock compared to my other 1000


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Also want to point out, this version comes with Tremolo !!! Unlike to other one wich is indentical to a YBA-1 ... weird ...


No better pictures as of yet, still need to sneak it in the house !!!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Wife left for work... Safe to bring in the amp !!! 


This Tremolo variation is so cool !

Nice to get it in its original casing, this one is made in plywood not presswood like other Lifco s.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

A good cleaning in and out is in order !

complete with back plate.

This one has 4 pre-amp tubes for the Tremolo

Has the choke


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

And the bonus !!!

The original 7027A RCA tubes ...


This baby probably has less than 50 hrs on it...

Bigger inspection will be done later as I clean it up ...

Happy camper here !


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> And the bonus !!!
> 
> The original 7027A RCA tubes ...
> 
> ...


Just don't leave them both in the same room and she'll never notice.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> Just don't leave them both in the same room and she'll never notice.


 She s on to me... I think she counts them on a weekly basis !!! %h(*&


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> She s on to me... I think she counts them on a weekly basis !!! %h(*&


Does she play?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> I think she counts them on a weekly basis !!! %h(*&


Congrats on a great amp! ...and for my laughs for the day!

ENJOY!!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> Does she play?


 NO, just complains !!! 

But shes wonderfull...

I get her to move my cabs !!!  ( cabs weigh more then her !!! )


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice score! Congrats. I have never seen a lifeco. I will have to keep my eye out for them.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> NO, just complains !!!
> 
> But shes wonderfull...
> 
> I get her to move my cabs !!!  ( cabs weigh more then her !!! )


Than this amp is for her, in case she ever wants to learn.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Than this amp is for her, in case she ever wants to learn.


What a great angle! Maybe 'just in case', she should have a few more options.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> Than this amp is for her


@Frenchy99 Do you have any extra speakers kicking around to go with it?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

jb welder said:


> What a great angle! Maybe 'just in case', she should have a few more options.





greco said:


> @Frenchy99 Do you have any extra speakers kicking around to go with it?


I got a Tele, and an old Pepco 5W amp this way, and the amp came with my Pepco 730 head.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

greco said:


> @Frenchy99 Do you have any extra speakers kicking around to go with it?


I got some 215s kicking around... with these heads I use the same cabs. Cabs take up lots of room. I like having matching sets but only for certain ones.

Most of these Lifco came with heads and cabs made up of really cheap presswood. They didn't survive the times...

One day I ll figure out who made these..


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> I got some 215s kicking around... with these heads I use the same cabs. Cabs take up lots of room. I like having matching sets but only for certain ones.
> 
> Most of these Lifco came with heads and cabs made up of really cheap presswood. They didn't survive the times...
> 
> One day I ll figure out who made these..


Is there a csa number on the head?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> @Frenchy99 Do you have any extra speakers kicking around to go with it?


I was joking with you. 
This is what I was referring to:


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

jb welder said:


> What a great angle! Maybe 'just in case', she should have a few more options.


It' not the option that are missing ! Plus if I would leave it to her. There would be only one option! !! MJF$#


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> Is there a csa number on the head?


I' certain there is. Will take note of it once at home.

I think others tried to find info on the Co. In the past with the csa but found very little.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

greco said:


> I was joking with you.
> This is what I was referring to:


Gotcha... lol

Those are spoken for... 6 are for a restore project and the others is to complete the 600 ! ...

So . I m not adding anything. Just completing existing ones !!! 

That' my story and I'm sticking to it !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> Is there a csa number on the head?


CSA: LR11639


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hade a bit of time this morning so decided to crack her open.

Nice to have the casing in real Plywood, its rough but solid. Real tight fit... took me a good 10 minutes to pry it out...

All 3 transformers are Motorolla April 1967
​


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

4 pre amp tubes and two 7027A RCA power tubes


All 4 pre amp tubes are the original Japan Hit Ray 12AX7A tubes. (an Hitachi-Raytheon joint venture)


Both caps are April 1967

Its a safe bet to say this baby is a Mid 67 model !!!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Gut shots !!!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Again, April 1967
Nice...

Here is a perfect example why old amps need caps jobs... 2 caps starting to bulge and leak plus a fried resistor... Age affects us old farts just as they affect these old amps !!!


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> 2 caps starting to bulge and leak


I started to bulge in my 40's...I'm 50 now and haven't started to leak yet...touch wood


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Brett Pearson said:


> I started to bulge in my 40's...I'm 50 now and haven't started to leak yet...touch wood



Lol...


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I have one Lifco 1000 . I'll write a add to sell it. to many amps
New filter caps, tubes and bais pot


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Nice iron...does it sound like a YBA-1?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Paul Running said:


> Nice iron...does it sound like a YBA-1?


How can I tell, I don't have YBA-1 to A/B test.
IMO it might sound same ( and better 'cause it is mine and fix/ tune by myself Ah!Ah! Ah! ) 
Same years, same or very close parts


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Yeah, I wouldn't doubt that they sourced their parts from the same suppliers.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Paul Running said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't doubt that they sourced their parts from the same suppliers.


You are right.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Am a sucker for these so I`m buying it from Latole ... LOL...

Cant resist...  

Still looking for the Trem & Reverb version of the Lifco 1000. Only seen one so far.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> Am a sucker for these so I`m buying it from Latole ... LOL...


I don't think any of us here saw that coming.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Frenchy99 said:


> Am a sucker for these so I`m buying it from Latole ... LOL...
> 
> Cant resist...
> 
> Still looking for the Trem & Reverb version of the Lifco 1000. Only seen one so far.


Frenchy99 I am very happy that you are the one to acquire my Lifco 1000


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

jb welder said:


> I don't think any of us here saw that coming.


Some Lifco amps here. We see there is one with reverb and tremolo

AGS / Regal / Lifco Guitar Ampli


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Latole said:


> Some Lifco amps here. We see there is one with reverb and tremolo
> 
> AGS / Regal / Lifco Guitar Ampli
> 
> View attachment 386237


A few of those on that site are my amps. Tried to help out on data and pictures.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

In 1996, I bought a Cobra head at the Stittsville Market, from a lad named Pierre Brazo. It was a cool amp that got me started on experimenting. I modified it for a 6AU6 input and it was a good 6V6 amp. I ended up selling it through Dar at Retrotown, a couple years later. I believe that they are well built for the money; Pierre gave me a good deal at $25; he was on his last minutes of selling at the fleamarket that day and was probably happy to see it go to a good home.
As it is I ended up meeting him one day at Retrotown and later purchasing other gear from him.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Paul Running said:


> In 1996, I bought a Cobra head at the Stittsville Market, from a lad named Pierre Brazo. It was a cool amp that got me started on experimenting. I modified it for a 6AU6 input and it was a good 6V6 amp. I ended up selling it through Dar at Retrotown, a couple years later. I believe that they are well built for the money; Pierre gave me a good deal at $25; he was on his last minutes of selling at the fleamarket that day and was probably happy to see it go to a good home.
> As it is I ended up meeting him one day at Retrotown and later purchasing other gear from him.



Look like a Reivera head I have.










Mine ;


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Paul Running said:


> Pierre gave me a good deal at $25; he was on his last minutes of selling at the fleamarket that day and was probably happy to see it go to a good home.


Amazing deal at $25 ...

I re-caped both of mine in the spring. They sound really good !


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

The best deal on my life is a 1995 Fender American Stratocaster, like new, bought from a Pawn Shop in Gatineau -Hull in 2009 or 2009 for $225. Picture. On the back, a combo I built from scratch, amp and cab.
The seller at the store said; " my internet do not work this morning, I can't see the value..."

Few months ago,I never saw this guy at the store

Second deal is a Mansfield '60 Beatles Bass copy a guy in my working place give to me for free


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Finally meet up with @Latole this morning to pick up the 1000 head !

We meet up half way but its raining like crazy so it was a quick exchange, we did not have to much time to shoot the shit...

Here is the head in its new home !  




























The head acclimated itself right away with the other amps ! its like its always been part of the pack ! 🙃 

Merci @Latole !!!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

It was a pleasure to meet you Frenchy99.
Too bad the heavy rain forced us to cut our conversation short. I was impressed with the amp collection you were telling me about.


----------

